# Columbia Arch or Iver Johnson?



## jonnymenudo (Nov 14, 2008)

I was offerd this frame and wheels for $325, Way to high, but I am considering making an offer.  I'd like to get some input on if it's a columbia or IJ before I do.  Any info would be great, I don't even know a fair price to offer any suggestions?


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 14, 2008)

$50-$100 sounds like they're stuck on that price.that bike could be any brand.good luck


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 14, 2008)

I doubt that the frame is an Iver Johnson; Ivers typically used a fork with a forged crown that resembles the shape of a Packard radiator shell. The other identifier for an Iver frame is that the badge was mounted with three screws in a triangular pattern.  Ivers also were the last prewar American manufacturer to use a two piece crank; I believe an Iver bottom bracket may be slightly smaller in diameter than the standard for a one piece crank although I don?t have one handy to measure as I write this.

Phil


----------



## kunzog (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont know who made that frame but as Phil mentioned, IJ may have a smaller bottom bracket. I have a Columbia made frame that had a split crank (Two piece) that I have been looking for over 5 years for a crank set to fit. A regular crank will not work as the hanger is too small and will not fit thru the hanger. As it is the frame is completely useless and I may have to cut the hanger out and braze in a new modern one. 

Columbia Frame, unknown Truss Fork


----------



## Boardtrackfan (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a picture of my Columbia arch frame and a picture of a all original. Hope these help.


----------



## ejlwheels (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my Iver J:





Seat not accurate but to make rideable.  Neck and bars not Iver but I think would be accurate on a similar (Westfield made) Mead from same time period.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I did a quick check this morning, nominally the outside diameter of a standard balloon crank hanger is 2 ??, an Iver Johnson crank hanger is nominally 2? in diameter.

Phil


----------



## kunzog (Nov 15, 2008)

The OD on my Columbia is 1 11/16 inch. It has a small opening on the bottom of the bracket to access the sleeve that connects the two crank pieces. I am guessing my frame is twenties or earlier.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm thinking the frame Jonny's looking at IS a Columbia, but with a later balloon tire fork. The threads look a bit short for the frame. Also, I checked the new Columbia book that came in last week. It has a catalog page from 1931 showing the archbar J-8 model, and lists a "Pope forged one piece crank" (fyi Kunzog). ~Adam


----------



## sensor (Dec 1, 2008)

sounds way too high(75-100 at most)
are the wheels clad or just steel? if theyre clad wood my guess from as much rust as they have the wood is probably not salvageable(unless youre just going to use it to look at and not ride)
good luck


----------



## Brad555 (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking nice frame but tell some detail about so then we can say something abou it.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 5, 2012)

They'll post a picture in another 4 years


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't give up on the frame with an oddball BB size- some Thompson bottom brackets could fit with shims, and Thun makes some oddball sizes as well for aluminum bikes. A BB30 is 42mm OD, which could work.


----------

